# Different tire sizes cause a problem??



## fat maxi (Dec 14, 2005)

I have on 03 se. The stock tire size that came on the car are 225/50/17. The front tires are shot but the rear tires are fine. I want to buy a pair of 225/45/17's for the front and not change the rears yet. Will this casue any problems with the abs or trip the check engine light???

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The ABS won't like that one bit.


----------



## fat maxi (Dec 14, 2005)

well howbout if i go down to 45s all around????????
Will there be any problems then aside from the speed being slightly inaccurate???


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Maintain the same size all around and you'll be ok.

I wouldn't go to smaller tires though... makes your car look too big, like it's sitting on tiny little wheels. Find more 225/50's or squeeze 235/50's on there. (I realize tire choices in 235/50 isn't great either).


----------



## fat maxi (Dec 14, 2005)

Yea there arent alot of 50 series out there. Plus they are more expensive than 45s. Its a leased car thats being returned soon. I want to take the cheapest route because if i return it with the bald tires theyre gonna hit me hard for new tires. I wonder if they will notice the change from 50 to 45s all around.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm using 235/45/17s on the stock rims.... out of spec, yes... issues to date, none. Might be worth a shot for ya too.


----------



## fat maxi (Dec 14, 2005)

Since theyre 235 45s, they a bit higher sidewall than 225 45s right???


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

fat maxi said:


> Since theyre 235 45s, they a bit higher sidewall than 225 45s right???


Yes... 

Here's a picture if ya wanna see how it looks:


----------

